

Problems looking for solutions - olalonde
http://webapps.stackexchange.com/unanswered

======
ultrasaurus
Some of these seem like genuine weekend problems:
[http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/6841/is-there-
a-w...](http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/6841/is-there-a-way-to-see-
tweets-from-only-people-who-follow-on-twitter)

------
tjsnyder
This is actually a really neat find an an excellent source of inspiration.

------
ambirex
Although, the best problems to solve are you're own problems. Still
interesting to see what people are looking to do.

------
defrex
Perhaps event better: <http://webapps.stackexchange.com/?tab=featured>

